# I a lost



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I think I just became single. Not sure why I am telling you all first.

Miss Ireland 1984 and me are no more.. She left in a weird fit, I hope she makes it home safe.

End of story.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Stephenlouis said:


> I think I just became single. Not sure why I am telling you all first.
> 
> Miss Ireland 1984 and me are no more.. She left in a weird fit, I hope she makes it home safe.
> 
> End of story.


Wow. Sorry to hear that. You gonna be ok?


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Pretty good score. I'd go after her if I were you. Whatever it is, try your best to fix it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

There will be other Miss Irelands.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope things work out.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Condolences


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I am sorry for any grief and emotional discomfort this brings to you. There is some considerable experience and expertise here in all manner of things. If you need to talk, many will listen.

[Yes, my first impulse was to Google Image Miss Ireland 1984. All men are pigs, I've been told.]


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mooh said:


> All men are pigs, I've been told.


Hearsay evidence.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear. But shit happens.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Well seems I don't know what I am talking about according to her. Thanks for the kind words folks! I appreciate it. I guess she will let me know when I am single LOL!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Stephenlouis said:


> Well seems I don't know what I am talking about according to her. Thanks for the kind words folks! I appreciate it. I guess she will let me know when I am single LOL!


My wife says I don't know what I'm talking about and I've been happily married for 34 years.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Stephenlouis said:


> Well seems I don't know what I am talking about according to her. Thanks for the kind words folks! I appreciate it. I guess she will let me know when I am single LOL!


I hope that's good news.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Considering how many ways there are for people to send and receive mixed signals that vex them, and irritate the other party every which way, it's often a miracle than *any* couples can stand each other. I guess that sort of explains the absence of world peace. In the animal kingdom, a great many of the courtship behaviours found in many species are really directed at distracting or preoccupying the female, so she won't rip the lungs out of the approaching male. Obviously if that species is still around all these thousands of years later, it's an effective strategy.

Romance: Can't live without it, but sure as hell can't figure it out to save our lives.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

You seem like a nice guy. She'd be a fool to leave you. Does she not know there are a bunch of creeps out there trolling the woman that think the grass is greener on the other side.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Guitar101 said:


> You seem like a nice guy. She'd be a fool to leave you. Does she not know there are a bunch of creeps out there trolling the woman that think the grass is greener on the other side.


By grass, you mean lawn, correct?!? This is a group of MUSICIANS..............and no matter what side of the fence it's on.........


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> There will be other Miss Irelands.


Ummm... Yeah.

There's one every year.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> Ummm... Yeah.
> 
> There's one every year.


Exactly. 1985; 1986; 1987; ... 2021. Each year younger and shinier.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

We need to start voting for a Miss GuitarsCanada.ca have a few ladies here in mind! 😂


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I thought the beauty/talent pageants here were all in the Instruments/Gear section.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

She is blaming the misunderstanding on my best friends pot. says it is weird. As good as any reason I've had from her, I am not much of a user so I guess I was unable to relate as I did not smoke it LOL. Anyhow second update, I've let the evening pass behind me, I think she will now that it is my dear friend Jamie's fault. She really does, mostly have a heart of gold, and grateful for what she has. there was never a bad guy here, just me thinking I was single, and I think by saying to you, my fellow guitar player friends, making it real... but of course I was wrong, and I was not


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

You need to get rip roaring drunk on a 3 week bender and write a song about all this.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> We need to start voting for a Miss GuitarsCanada.ca have a few ladies here in mind! 😂


is one of them mooh?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

All over weed? When you're single you can do and say and eat and fuck and jerk off whenever you want. Its much funner,😄 Every guy should be single in their 40's. No more guilt and trying to please someone EVERYDAY and cooking turkeys and shit.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> All over weed? When you're single you can do and say and eat and fuck and jerk off whenever you want. Its much funner,😄 Every guy should be single in their 40's. No more guilt and trying to please someone EVERYDAY and cooking turkeys and shit.


This is about the best relationship advice that I've ever seen.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> is one of them mooh?


i cant divulge that info here...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Stephenlouis said:


> She is blaming the misunderstanding on my best friends pot. says it is weird. As good as any reason I've had from her, I am not much of a user so I guess I was unable to relate as I did not smoke it LOL. Anyhow second update, I've let the evening pass behind me, I think she will now that it is my dear friend Jamie's fault. She really does, mostly have a heart of gold, and grateful for what she has. there was never a bad guy here, just me thinking I was single, and I think by saying to you, my fellow guitar player friends, making it real... but of course I was wrong, and I was not
> View attachment 384615


I am glad you are back together again, but this whole thing makes my spidey senses tingle. Not in a good way. Watch you back, and your bank account.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> i cant divulge that info here...


i doubt he'll even remember, but many, many years ago, i somehow thought mooh was a woman. if you ever see a pic of him, it gets even funnier. not many people can look less like a woman than him. i don't even know how i arrived at that conclusion. i never forgot how i got something so comically wrong


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys who have been there will say there is more to her sudden need to police your actions rather than letting you live YOUR life, I wrote a long story but deleted.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

@player99

That happened to a friend of mine; he was makin good money and just handed the check over to his wife who dealt with all that bankin shit. He was saying to me how come we still ain’t got nuthin. After 20 years she dumped him and turns out she’d been building up a bank account for herself using his money. She never worked a day in her life but she was a real good homemaker because all of her daughters knew how to collect welfare and mothers allowance in three different counties and not get caught. He’s buried in the Innisfil Cemetery which is right beside the 400 just south of Barrie.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> i doubt he'll even remember, but many, many years ago, i somehow thought mooh was a woman. if you ever see a pic of him, it gets even funnier. not many people can look less like a woman than him. i don't even know how i arrived at that conclusion. i never forgot how i got something so comically wrong


Oh thats a actual person? 🤣 nice!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wardo said:


> This is about the best relationship advice that I've ever seen.


Not really. It was explicitly about NOT having any relationships. Mind you you, if you consider "Don't have relationships or make any efforts towards having or maintaining them" to be "relationship advice", then I suppose maybe it is.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

NO MA'AM

*NO MA'AM (National Organization of Men Against Amazonian Masterhood/Numb Old Men Anxiously Awaiting Morticians.*


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Wardo said:


> You need to get rip roaring drunk on a 3 week bender and write a song about all this.


With the title "Jamie's Weed"


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Scottone said:


> With the title "Jamie's Weed"


Or this Primus song ... lol

Jilly's on smack, and she won't be comin' back
No she won't be comin' back, for the holidays
Jilly's on smack, and she won't be comin' back
No she won't be comin' back, for the holidays

Jilly left home
Went to pick her own bone
She made her own
In the marketplace

Now Jilly's on smack, and she won't be comin' back
No she won't be comin' back
For the holidays


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

First thought was Cab Calloway but there’s no way he did that, or did he .. lol


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardo said:


> First thought was Cab Calloway but there’s no way he did that, or did he .. lol


Sure looks like his moves dont it? Im sure its Cab.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Sure looks like his moves dont it? Im sure its Cab.


Hard to to tell; doesn’t quite look like his facial features. But anyway, it’s still a way better song than most of the shit I’m hearin lately.. lol


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Wardo said:


> You need to get rip roaring drunk on a 3 week bender and write a song about all this.


Im on it!


----------

